

Ask HN: Do you think an interface like Flipboard is good for reading HackerNews? - ether

I think Flipboard is beautiful, but it seems that Flipboard takes much more time to skim content. There are definitely pros/cons, but what do you think?
======
ashitvora
I think so... But I would say, it should also provide a way to read other Apps
like Reddit (which I like very much) and Digg.

